# Intel Graphic Accelerator Problem



## srikanthgss (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi guys'

Recently I installed the upgrade pack for my Intel D915GAV motherboard .It was supposed to upgrade my Graphic Accelerator.The installation went fine but after the installation the sysytem restarted even when I selected the "No,i will restart later option" .Worst of all I get a error message saying "The application or DLL C:\windows\system32\igfxres.dll is not a valid Windows image.Please check this against your installation diskette" also I get the following error "The application or DLL  C:\Intel\ExtremeGraphics\CUI\Resource\igfxres.dll is not a valid Windows image.Please check against your Windows installation diskette"

Please help me out.


----------



## yrana2002 (Mar 8, 2006)

Did you install the *Intel Application Accelerator* software released by Intel? If yes, then your *motherboard *is not supported by the software. 
One should always check all this before applying such upgrades.

If not, then maybe the chipset drivers have got corrupted while updating. 
You can either:-

1. *Roll back the original driver*:

a) Go to Start->Run.. and type *devmgmt.msc*

b) Expand the *Display Adapters* to get *Intel D915GAV* or something like that.

c) Right click it and select *Properties*

d) Go to *Drivers* Tab & click on *Roll Back Driver..*

This will rollback your driver to the previos version. 

2.*Restore your system*
Restore your system to a date previous than the one when you installed this software using *System Restore*

Hope this helps.. Reply to what happened..

*Savvy *


----------



## shri007 (Mar 8, 2006)

yes it happens.because i am also having same D915GAV board.some times my graphics gets hamppered or it slowens my machine.and also the graphic acceleration is not upto mark upto what we expect?


----------



## yrana2002 (Mar 8, 2006)

Well, if srikanth has indeed used the Accelerator i mentioned of, it was released some 3 years ago( at the time *SP2* was released i guess).

This accelerator caused some optimizing of drivers with the OS so as to be able to process faster. 

However, this feature was already introduced into the *SP2*. So, overall, there isnt much difference if you have SP2 already installed on your systems.


----------



## hitman_never_dies (Mar 8, 2006)

*Hey Dude*

Install Other Drivers of Intel 915GAV.
                  OR
Install Windows Again


----------



## praka123 (Mar 9, 2006)

I dont have any problems when using updated audio/grafix  drivers for my intel915GAV.only thing though not able to update was the Intel deskrop utility and chipset inf.it creates errors.so best thing I believe is if u hae updated your bios to latest then try those newest drivers.otherwise keep.....


----------

